# Unable to Register for DH



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went ahead and tried to register for DH, and was given en error msg, stating no Outlook profile has been created. I have been searching for an email address I can write to, instead of going through all the setup, which I can't figure out. 

Does someone have an email address for Jerry? 

Thanks, 

Kent


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Jerry's been posting about the TSA - his MLS ID is "wetrail". This thread has his email in it: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/36078/view/topic/Default.aspx 

P.S. How's the coach coming?


----------

